# Diagonal spiral hat



## josheli

Here is another hat from:http://club.osinka.ru/topic-72491?&start=435. It has the instructions, again in Russian. I have been wanting to make an "ice cream cone hat" but couldn't find any info that came close to this. Any one out there that knows?
From I get you need to increase on one side while decreasing on the other to get the spiral. So knit 4 rows, purl 4 rows then increase (?many) at the start and then decrease the same at the end. There must be some math equation in here in that you do the increases and dec on such and such a row, right?


----------



## LEE1313

That is cute. Hope you figure out the pattern
Linda


----------



## TammyK

I have a friend that emigrated from Russia to the States. I'll send her a link and see if she can translate. (I don't know if she knits, so if not it might still be Greek to her, but I'll let you know.)


----------



## sharnkay

josheli, I just wanted to thank you for posting the link to the Russian website. I formerly worked as a Russian linguist and now I am out of practice. That site is very good " therapy" for my rusty skills. Thank you.


----------



## jditlin

I pulled the website up. They have a translate button near the top of the page. See if that helps.


----------



## knitgrams

Cute hat!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Surekha

hi Tammy, if you use Google chrome it will translate everything to English. As soon as you open the web page in Google chrome it will ask you for English translation. hope this helps.


----------



## sandraro

I just finished a hat similar to this. It did not require the increase/ decrease. it was knit flat and the finishing made it look like this. I will take a picture and send. I got the pattern from a local knit shop after I bought the yarn, and it is so simple to knit, I will send picture shortly.


----------



## MimiLBI

When you get the translation, please send the hat instructions my way. I LOVE this spiral hat.


----------



## jaykayone

really nice work- love the hat !


----------



## sandraro

Here is my hat. It does not have brim that your pattern does and because like I said this is knit flat ( it is a rectangle when finished). You do a three needle bind off picking up cast on row to create spiral. I think I could add fold over brim by picking up stitches, on the bottom edge, and knitting in the round.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Sandraro, would you please share that spiral hat pattern if possible? I belong to a group who is currently knitting for a charity that gives hats/scarves/mittens to poverty-level children on the Great Plains to get them thrut he harsh winters, & this design certainly would make a few people happy.


----------



## niblet007

That is darling! Hope someone can figure out the pattern!


----------



## sandraro

Yes, I can do that. I need to find it, and make sure I made proper notes on the pattern because I had to call knit shop a few times to decipher the instructions. Will post as soon as I can.


----------



## mrssonsew

I have to tell u I like your work, am hoping for the pattern


----------



## Paula Plant

That's very pretty.


----------



## Annette

I just tried to translate and read the instructions and had no luck in understanding it. So, put me on the list if you find the instructions! Love the one in the picture.
Annette


----------



## sandraro

Yes saying you like my work, will help! There are a few (many)details left out of the pattern as written so I am reviewing it before I send.


----------



## kate severin

There is a translation, but I defy you to understand it. Part Russian; part English.


----------



## chuilady

I'm on to the Russian site and translated to English with Google Chrome (wouldn't use anything else for searching) but still can't understand the use of words to describe knitting phrases.


----------



## josheli

Multiple of 8 + 6
Rows 1 (RS): p3, *k5, p3; rep from *, end k3
Row 2: p4, *k3, p5; rep from * end k2
Row 3: p1, k5, *p3, k5; rep from *
Row 4: k1, p5, *k3, p5; rep from *
Rows 5: k4, *p3, k5; rep from *, end p2
Row 6: k3, *p5, k3; rep from *, end p3
Row 7: k2, p3, *k5, p3; rep from *, end k1
Row 8: p2, k3, *p5, k3; rep from *, end p1
Rep Rows 1-8. Pattern from knitting on the net for diagonal stitch


----------



## Naughty Knitter

Josheli, 
I have the same picture and the instructions in English. I will have to type them out which will take me some time, but I am willing to do it and then sent them to you in a PM. I have to do my taxes this week end but I will be able to type them up on Tues of next week, if you can wait that long.
I copied it from a book of kids hats that I saw in the library.


----------



## izzy

Hi Josheli ...

Gotta love this hat ! ... When you get the translation, I would really appreciate it, if you would post it here, so that we can all make 'ice cream cone' hats ! Think of all the lovely colors that one could use .... yummy ! (O)

Thank you !

Izzy


----------



## LRHBeads

I, too, love this hat. Hope someone figures out this pattern and shares it with the rest of us. I Google translated it, but it did not help much. Hope to see this pattern on this forum soon.


----------



## izzy

Hi Sandraro ...

I think your spiral hat is awesome ! Love the color too .....
if you post the pattern, I would be greatful for a copy !

Thanks ...

Izzy


----------



## LRHBeads

I would love to have the pattern. Can you PM me a copy once you get it translated? Thanks, Yours in Knitting, Linda :-D


----------



## josheli

Thank you so much Naughty Knitter! Of course I can wait I always have 4-5 projects going that I can work on!


----------



## Jeannie D

http://www.cu-needleworks.com/Patterns/Hats/Silk_garden_spiral/silk_garden_spiral.pdf try this one


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Thank you for that one ! I'll take all that anyone can offer.


----------



## phyllis516

The translate button found on the upper left of the page does convert to English, but the pattern is difficult to understand. If a translation to the spiral hat is found, I would love to have it at: [email protected] Thanks, Phyllis


----------



## LRHBeads

Thanks so much for this pattern. Can't wait to knit this one. I have about 20 projects going at the moment, (I get bored easily and switch from project to project) but this is going to be #21.

Thanks again for posting this pattern!!  
Linda


----------



## dashponydriver

I love the hat!! The definition in the stitches is terrific. I saw something similar to it on Ravelry but didn't buy the pattern. I must have good taste...I'm attracted to the same patterns as many of the rest of you gals.  I'm a beginner so I need it all written out in a very plain and simple format.


----------



## LoorieR

I bought that pattern and it was increase on one end and decrease on the other end. If you took apart a toilet paper cardboard roll along the seam it would look like that. and when you seam it together it looks like you hat. actually very easy to figure out.


----------



## susan7444

I would love to get the pattern also. I will keep watch to see if you post it.


----------



## kyterp

Head Huggers: Knit Pattern: 4
Spiral Knit Cap
Knit Head Hugger
Designed by: Patti McGuire

Materials:

* Use No. 8 knitting needles
* Any worsted weight yarn (2 coordinating colors). 2 oz. of each color will make a cap.

Directions:

Cast on 30 stitches. Knit 6 rows, increasing one stitch at the beginning of every odd row and decreasing one stitch at the beginning of every even row. (Inc. rows 1, 3, 5 and Dec. rows 2, 4, 6).

Row 7: Change yarn and knit rows 1, 3, 5; purl rows 2, 4, 6 doing increases on knit rows and decreases on purl rows.
Continue pattern until 7 stripes of each color are done. Cast off.

On one long edge, pick up and knit 3 stitches in each stripe (42 stitches).
Row 1: Knit 1, Knit 2 tog. across row.
Row 2: Knit 2 tog. across row. Cut yarn and thread thru needle. Pull yarn thru remaining stitches and fasten off.

Cuff: On other long edge, pick up and knit 6 stitches in each stripe (84 stitches). Knit 1, Purl 1 for 2-3 inches. Bind off.

Sew side seam and make pompom for top and attach to hat.

** The size of this cap changes according to needle size and yarn.

I found this hat on "The Daily Knitter" Here's the link:http://www.dailyknitter.com/

Hopefully this will give you the pattern and you can change the stitches. Good luck and let me know!

Lois


----------



## sandraro

This is pattern for purple hat In previous post. Similiar to one JeanieD
on cuneedleworks posted, without brim. Both these patterns use provisional cast on and three needle bind off which creates a seamless finished hat.


----------



## dawn b

I have knit a spiral hat like this. My pattern came from a book called "Knitting For Peace". Dawn


----------



## knits4charity

sandraro said:


> I just finished a hat similar to this. It did not require the increase/ decrease. it was knit flat and the finishing made it look like this. I will take a picture and send. I got the pattern from a local knit shop after I bought the yarn, and it is so simple to knit, I will send picture shortly.


I you are able to share the pattern, I'd love to make one too.


----------



## dashponydriver

Wouldn't a book pattern most likely be copy right protected? I think the Swirl Hat for purchase on Ravelry is $3.50 and quite similar? If someone does have a free pattern, that would be wonderful if they are able to share!!


----------



## jan072

I love this hat, and can imagine using it in a number of variations. I same as you went to the website and alas I'm not that that computer saavy was at a loss. I read the other posts re: google applications etc. and still can't understand. But would love this pattern when someone finally finds out how to get it. Will you please let me know, I would be much appreciative.

Jan ;-)


----------



## aflores

Elizabeth Zimmermann has a great pattern that makes a very similar hat. The pattern can be found in her book "The Opinionated Knitter." I made one for my daughter this past winter and it turned out really cute.


----------



## LoorieR

Plymouth yarn pattern 301 is the one I used in tne encore yarn if you do a google search for plymouth yarn and go to their site and search pattern P301 you will find it. I couldn't do the link. good luck...they also have the picture.


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks for sharing. Beautiful hat. Am also planning on starting a knitting & crochet for charity site at my church. The pattern would be great to share with the group.You did a beautiful job. Kudos to you!


----------



## LoorieR

After I made this I incorporated the idea doing crochet (I also do baby hats for charity and used the same concet. basically increase on the one end and decrease on the other end make it as "long as the height of the hat...or longer if you want to brim it up and when you stitch it together you are actually sewing together 2 angled ends which creates the twist. when I did the crochet I picked up only the back of the sc to make the ridge. Have fun the pattern is well worth buying. so now I have made the adult hat and lots of baby hats!...knit and crochet....see my other posts here about the toilet paper roll...


----------



## josheli

Phyllis look at: cu-needleworks.com/Patterns/Hats/Silk_garden_spiral/silk_garden_spiral.pdf


----------



## elmajo

This is a wonderful hat - would love to have the translation.
Elaine


----------



## RebeccaKay

jditlin said:


> I pulled the website up. They have a translate button near the top of the page. See if that helps.


It's a little tough to find but it's there on the left side about 2" down from the top of the page.


----------



## josheli

Silk Garden Spiral Hat

2002 Nancy Delcomyn Gauge 4 sts =1 inch
Materials
Yarn: 2 skeins Noro Silk Garden (110 yards
each)
Needles: pair of 16 circular needles, Size US #8
or size needed for gauge, and a third
needle of the same size for the three needle bind-o&#64256;
Abbreviations
CO = Cast On; ST = Stitch(es); K = Knit; P = Purl;
K2tog = Knit 2 Together; P2tog = Purl 2 Together;
M1 = make 1 with a backwards loop cast-on (also called
half-hitch increase)
Abbreviations
CO = Cast On; ST = Stitch(es); K = Knit; P = Purl;
K2tog = Knit 2 Together; P2tog = Purl 2 Together;
M1 = make 1 with a backwards loop cast-on (also called
half-hitch increase).
Instructions
Spiral Body of Hat
CO 46 sts using a provisional cast-on method.
Work the following pattern rows nine times, ending on
Row 12. You may need to work more or fewer pattern
repeats so that the long side is long enough to &#64257;t snuggly
around your head, but be sure to end with Row 12.
Note: the &#64257;rst four and last two rows of the repeat pattern create a stockinette band, while Rows 5  10 create
a reverse-stockinette band
The pattern starts in the
middle of a stockinette band so that the seam will be
positioned conveniently.
Row 1: K
Row 2: P1, P2tog, P to last stitch, M1, P1
Row 3: K
Row 4: P1, P2tog, P to last stitch, M1, P1
Row 5: P
Row 6: K1, K2tog, K to last st, M1, K1
Row 7: P
Row 8: K1, K2tog, K to last st, M1, K1
Row 9: P
Row 10: K1, K2tog, K to last st, M1, K1
Row 11: K
Row 12: P1, P2tog, P to last stitch, M1, P1
Seaming
Remove the provisional cast-on and place live stitches
from cast-on onto second needle. Use the third needle
for a three-needle bind-o&#64256; to create a seam.
Ribbing & Finishing
Pick-up and knit approximately 108 sts on a circular
needle and work K1P1 (or K2,P2) ribbing for desired
length (e.g., 7 rows). Bind o&#64256; in ribbing.
Gather the top of the hat and sew shut. Make a generous pom-pom by winding yarn around a 2.5 piece of
cardboard MANY times, tie, and cut. Attach pompom to top of hat. Weave in ends


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

Hi,
I love, love, love this hat. Hope I can get the pattern
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Thanks, many, many times, for working so diligently to give us all a pattern for this wonderful hat !! I'm sure we'll all have alot of fun being creative with it.


----------



## ethgro

Fabulous! By using certain colors, it would become an ice cream cone (soft serve) very easily - with a cherry on top!


----------



## phyllis516

Thanks so much. This is a definite for my 6 year old granddaughter. She'll love it, Phyllis


----------



## NellSings

The pattern is from the book "Knitting for Peace." If you google "Caps for Kids Swirled Ski Cap" you will find pattern. (Much easier than trying to figure it out in Russian!) I have made it, and it works up beautifully.


----------



## phyllis516

thanks so much. Know my granddaughter will love it. Can't wait to make it., Phyllis


----------



## josheli

Diagonal Ski cap from craft yarn council Caps for Kids

Swirled Ski Cap


(courtesy of Caps for Kids)
Materials (see note):
3.5 ozs. 4-ply worsted-weight yarn, Main Color
3.5 ozs. 4-ply worsted-weight yarn, Contrasting Color
Size 8 Knitting Needles
Cap
Cast on 30 (child) or 40 (adult) stitches:

Row 1: Knit.
Row 2: Purl 1st two stitches together (tog), purl to last stitch. Knit twice in last stitch.
Row 3: Knit.
Row 4: Purl 1st two stitches tog, purl to last stitch, knit twice in last stitch.
Row 5: Knit.
Row 6: Repeat Row 4.
Change Color
Row 7: Purl.
Row 8: Knit 1st two stitches tog, knit to last stitch, knit twice in last stitch.
Row 9: Purl.
Row 10: Repeat Row 8.
Row 11: Purl.
Row 12: Repeat Row 8.
Repeat these 12 rows 7 times (9). Cast off. Pick up 86 (108) stitches on bottom or piece. Knit one, Purl one for 20 (30 Rows with Main Color yarn, sew up side seam, gathering top together. Make pom-pom and sew to top.

You may pick up stitches on double pointed needles or a circular needle to knit the rib on the bottom of the cap.

Note: This amount of yarn will make 2 caps. If you want a solid color cap you just need one skein of yarn. For a Rainbow Cap (multi-colored effect): Add different colors on knit rows and white on purl rows.

©2007 Craft Yarn Council of America


----------



## arabian97

That is a really cool hat!


----------



## izzy

Hi Josheli ...

You are awesome ! Thank you so much, for all of your work and effort, to post the hat pattern here ! ... It will be going to the head of my list of to-do's ! (O)

Izzy


----------



## irishcables40

VERY COOL!!!


----------



## RustiW

I hit the translate button.... still don't get it.... LOL! Hop to find one in another place.... must be out there somewhere!


----------



## RustiW

Thanks for printing the pattern. I went on the craftyarncouncil website and saw a picture of this hat in multy-colors.


----------



## josheli

I found out that there isn't any translator out there that will translate crochet/ knit patterns from different languages. One reason is that not all languages have the same words for the knit/crochet terms. Learning to read charts helps immensely because the symbols are usually international, that and having a friend who knows the language and can knit and crochet does also!


----------



## MaryE.

There are a number of patterns on-line for spiral hats, some more complex than others. The spiral is very easy in the round. 
Here are links to some that I've saved to my hard drive:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirly-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-hat-3
http://stringinmotion.blogspot.com/2008/04/hurricane-hat-copyright-sunshineknits.html
http://www.marniemaclean.com/patterns/Nautilus/
http://darnknitanyway.com/blog/?p=1321
http://littletheorem.blogspot.com/search/label/hat (scroll down to the bottom of the page)
http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/astana/astana_1.html
http://www.dailyknitter.com/knitting/swirl-hat-knitting-pattern/
http://ambercake.blogspot.com/2007/01/baby-sherbet-swirl-knit-hat-pattern.html
http://www.sheepytimeknits.com/knit/Patterns/swirlhat.pdf
This one more closely resembles the hat you have pictured: http://www.cu-needleworks.com/Patterns/Hats/Silk_garden_spiral/silk_garden_spiral.pdf
I have some more that are in .pdf format that I'd have to search for by name in order to give you the links. Almost all the hats have spiral, swirl or swirly in the title if you'd like to Google for them. I was fascinated by the swirl and found a lot of them. Many of the patterns are listed on Ravelry. If you don't have a membership, it's free and you need one to download patterns.


----------



## josheli

Wow! thanks Mary!


----------



## Paula Plant

thank you


----------



## raelkcol

That is so cool!


----------



## elmajo

Oh Thank you, Josheli - I really appreciate the pattern. Elaine


----------



## izzy

Thank you Mary, for all of the pattern sites !


----------



## yona

I love languages and the challenge of trying to figure things out and so I sleuthed around this Russian site & came up w/this AND the word 'schapochki' means 'hat' which is similar to the frence 'chapeau' right? & 'dostatochnol' means enough. I will keep searching for the translation of the other Russian words in these instructions and maybe with the help of all of the talented knitters on this site, we can figure out the pattern given here. I imagine that 'loop/s' is what we call stitch? Hope this helps somewhat.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Spokes. 
Long ago in the 80's were very fashionable schapochki similar, only instead of a simple rubber lapel, lapel was a well-diagonal elastic only in the opposite direction. Fit in very easily. Typing three loops Provyazyvaete 4 series front stitch, purl stitch 4 rows, etc. But the principle of diagonal knitting is that in each even or odd number, as you see fit, to make allowances with one and other. two allowances for each 2-m row. Due to these increases of you will have a uniform expansion of knitted fabrics. You must be obtained in a number of so-loop -3, 3 -5 series of loops in the 5 series of loops -7, 7 -9 series of loops, etc. On the model worn before it was necessary to bind 30 cm in this way. . Then you need one hand to continue to make allowances, but on the other, instead of increases do dec, one loop, instead of adding. So you will have obtained a rectangular canvas. And so you knit this cloth until one side reaches santimerov = volume of the head. My advice, apply to the knitting head to see whether it fits dostatochnol head as these are to be skinny, but if you just take the volume of the head, get a free hat. . And so, dovyazav to the desired length, start to do tog instead of increases, ie now you take away with 2 - sides. The result is a rectangle, stitch 2 sides, which are 30 cm. . Ties of tightening one of the parties, and another double tucks obtained lapel hat. &#1042;&#1086;&#1090; &#1080; &#1074;&#1089;&#1105; . That's it. . Well, for one hat that your photo must link instead of 30 cm height of the product from the bubo to the lapel. Loop gain on the one side of the rectangle and tie lapel eraser. That's all


----------



## yona

One more word... 'dovyazav' probably means keep knitting.


----------



## lewisgque55

WOW!!! it looks edible;]

neatly done=]


----------



## chuilady

Your translation was wonderful, thank you Yona. Just when I think the conversation is done with an article, more conversation...


----------



## tinyclanger

hi found this spiral hat and instead of knitting it in 2 colours i knitted the first 6 rows in stocking stitch then the second 6 rows in reverse stocking stitch it came out just like the one in the photo. 


SPIRAL HAT
Materials:
·	Use No. 8 knitting needles
·	Any worsted weight yarn (2 coordinating colors). 2 oz. of each color will make a cap.
Directions:
Cast on 30 stitches. Knit 6 rows, increasing one stitch at the beginning of every odd row and decreasing one stitch at the beginning of every even row. (Inc. rows 1, 3, 5 and Dec. rows 2, 4, 6).
Row 7: Change yarn and knit rows 1, 3, 5; purl rows 2, 4, 6 doing increases on knit rows and decreases on purl rows.
Continue pattern until 7 stripes of each color are done. Cast off.
On one long edge, pick up and knit 3 stitches in each stripe (42 stitches).
Row 1: Knit 1, Knit 2 tog. across row.
Row 2: Knit 2 tog. across row. Cut yarn and thread thru needle. Pull yarn thru remaining stitches and fasten off.
Cuff: On other long edge, pick up and knit 6 stitches in each stripe (84 stitches). Knit 1, Purl 1 for 2-3 inches. Bind off.
Sew side seam and make pompom for top and attach to hat.
** The size of this cap changes according to needle size and yarn.


----------



## josheli

Here is the hat. I changed the band part to look more "cone" like, although I needed to turn the band up since my knitting the crown and band tog didn't look nice. . I need to rip it all out and do it again and make it taller but at least I have the pattern now!


----------



## MegK31

I love this spiral hat. If possible post the english instructions. Thank yoi


----------



## ethgro

Yum!


----------



## josheli

Meg look on page 4 of this post. The pattern I used "diagonal cap for kids" is posted there.


----------



## virginia42

That's gorgeous.


----------



## MaryE.

The easiest way to knit a spiral hat is in the round and you can achieve just about any effect but wedges. You also don't have a seam to sew.


----------



## gretarox

beautifull....please post the instructions in english for the spiral (c0ne) hat. i tried to look it up on the site you posted earlier, but the transalation did not make any sense to me.
thanks


----------



## Knitto

MaryE. said:


> There are a number of patterns on-line for spiral hats, some more complex than others. The spiral is very easy in the round.
> Here are links to some that I've saved to my hard drive:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirly-hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-hat-3
> http://stringinmotion.blogspot.com/2008/04/hurricane-hat-copyright-sunshineknits.html
> http://www.marniemaclean.com/patterns/Nautilus/
> http://darnknitanyway.com/blog/?p=1321
> http://littletheorem.blogspot.com/search/label/hat (scroll down to the bottom of the page)
> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/astana/astana_1.html
> http://www.dailyknitter.com/knitting/swirl-hat-knitting-pattern/
> http://ambercake.blogspot.com/2007/01/baby-sherbet-swirl-knit-hat-pattern.html
> http://www.sheepytimeknits.com/knit/Patterns/swirlhat.pdf
> This one more closely resembles the hat you have pictured: http://www.cu-needleworks.com/Patterns/Hats/Silk_garden_spiral/silk_garden_spiral.pdf
> I have some more that are in .pdf format that I'd have to search for by name in order to give you the links. Almost all the hats have spiral, swirl or swirly in the title if you'd like to Google for them. I was fascinated by the swirl and found a lot of them. Many of the patterns are listed on Ravelry. If you don't have a membership, it's free and you need one to download patterns.


This hat reminds me of one of Elizabeth Zimmerman's creations - might check her out - her instructions are fairly "simple".


----------



## LRHBeads

I am amazed at the generosity of the knitters on this forum. It is so wonderful to post a problem or the search for a pattern and get such an amazing response. My hat is off to all you wonderful knitters who take the time to help us all out. Yours in Knitting,
Linda Howe


----------



## iamaknitter

I would love to have the pattern. I knit novelty hats for cancer patients, specifically children. Great job.


----------



## MaryE.

The hat in question looks as if it's knitted flat in stockinette and reverse stockinette. This is a pattern for a spiral hat in two colors. I think all you would have to do is follow the directions for the two-color hat but substitute reverse stockinette where you are instructed to add a color: http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/kpatt04.htm
I believe I found the exact hat on Ravelry. It is from a book called Knitting for Peace: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap
The hat is knit flat, with increases on one side and decreases on another to make a parallelogram that is seamed to make the hat. The spiral hat on Head Huggers is constructed that way, so it should work to recreate this hat, just alternate stockinette with reverse stockinette and it should look like the photo.
The link to the swirled hat on Craft Yarn Council is here: http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/jun07_skicap.html
It and the hat from Head Huggers are very much the same. There are some other interesting patterns on the site you might enjoy. If you like swirled hats, check out the ones listed on Ravelry. You can limit your searches to knit only and free if you like. Membership is free.


----------



## josheli

Also here:
Diagonal Ski cap from craft yarn council Caps for Kids

Swirled Ski Cap


(courtesy of Caps for Kids)
Materials (see note):
3.5 ozs. 4-ply worsted-weight yarn, Main Color
3.5 ozs. 4-ply worsted-weight yarn, Contrasting Color
Size 8 Knitting Needles
Cap
Cast on 30 (child) or 40 (adult) stitches:

Row 1: Knit.
Row 2: Purl 1st two stitches together (tog), purl to last stitch. Knit twice in last stitch.
Row 3: Knit.
Row 4: Purl 1st two stitches tog, purl to last stitch, knit twice in last stitch.
Row 5: Knit.
Row 6: Repeat Row 4.
Change Color
Row 7: Purl.
Row 8: Knit 1st two stitches tog, knit to last stitch, knit twice in last stitch.
Row 9: Purl.
Row 10: Repeat Row 8.
Row 11: Purl.
Row 12: Repeat Row 8.
Repeat these 12 rows 7 times (9). Cast off. Pick up 86 (108) stitches on bottom or piece. Knit one, Purl one for 20 (30 Rows with Main Color yarn, sew up side seam, gathering top together. Make pom-pom and sew to top.

You may pick up stitches on double pointed needles or a circular needle to knit the rib on the bottom of the cap.

Note: This amount of yarn will make 2 caps. If you want a solid color cap you just need one skein of yarn. For a Rainbow Cap (multi-colored effect): Add different colors on knit rows and white on purl rows.

©2007 Craft Yarn Council of America


----------



## knitnut

I like so many others went to the site but the translation was just as confusing. Please add me to the list when you can get the English version. The hat is beautiful. 
[email protected] thanks


----------



## yona

Josheli: Thanks for posting the instructions to the hat, although in a later post u say that u didn't like the way it came out & was going to redo it more like a cone shape, which I totally understand what u mean. So... are these instructions the 'revised' version or the original. I want to make this for my daughter who's been such a blessing to me. Thanks.


----------



## josheli

no, I haven't revised them yet, I think it depends on what your gauge is and what yarn you use. I used worsted wt size nine needles. My gauge was 5 st= 1 inch. So adding about 8 more stitches to my cast on should give me about an inch and a half to the height.


----------



## knitnut

Many thanks for posting those sites. I downloaded several and 
will have a ball with the hats. THANKS!!!!


----------



## MaryE.

josheli, since you've made the hat, take a look at the swirl hat on Head Huggers: http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/kpatt04.htm
Isn't the construction the same? 
Do you think the fit would be the same?
I wonder if you could get a similar texture to the flat-knit hat by alternating groups of knits and purls in-the-round? The texture of the little swirled cap is what makes it and if knitting flat is what it takes, that's the way it is but I'd sure like to fool around and find a way to do it in the round. I really hate to sew seams, really hate it.


----------



## josheli

MaryE the construction is the same 'cept for the top where they state to pick up 3 sts in each stripe etc then finish off and pull the yarn through. In the one I made you just finish off knitting and thread your yarn through the stiches along one long edge. I used the knitting on net "square in a square" stitch located in their library of stitches. AND yes I dislike immensely making seams!


----------



## yona

If you are doing the revision now, I'll wait until u post the 'revised' version. Thanks so much.


----------



## josheli

Once I found an object that was close to a child's head, I was able to get these measurements: diameter 18" height, 8 inches. If the band was made deeper then you would get more height at the top without having to increase your stitches when you cast on.


----------



## MaryE.

Jjosheli, thanks for the info. I'm going to try this Spiral Stripes hat in knit-purl segments to see if they will pop. I have a feelling they won't, or at least not to the extent of the little ski hat but I'm going to give it a try: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-stripes-hat
I don't know whether it is because the stitches in the flat knit hat are running in different directions than when knit in the round, that is part of what makes the ridges so distinct,or because there is a torsion on the diagonal piece when joined but nothing ventured...
I know you said you didn't like the initial fit, but the spiral hat you made is really cute.


----------



## mrssonsew

josheli and MaryE, You to are just to funny but I love what you are puttin up now I have to start another pattern book with all the hats I will be makin thanks to both of you love the patterns


----------



## Mommalady

Cast on 42 sts and alternate 4 rows "knit" and 4 rows "purl" at the same time increase one stitch on one end and decrease one stitch on the other. Work till it fits your head sew up seam, then add a band if you want. worsted weight yarn, size 8 needles. Note the 4 rows you have to look at what you are doing to make it look like a rib.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Meg....look thru the posts on this subject. We all got so enthusiastic about the pattern that someone found it in English & shared it a day or two ago. I can't wait to make one !!!


----------



## jake56

I would LOVE to make the spiral hat, or something similar, if you wouldn't mind sharing your pattern.

Thanks so much.

JD


----------



## MaryE.

jake, page back through this thread for the pattern(s).


----------



## Valandra

Thanks for posting Josheli and MaryE, I will watch this thread,
it's a lovely hat.

Val :-D


----------



## boo072922

What a neat hat....did you make the afghan in the background too? It is nice too.


----------



## josheli

yes I did make the afghan also,thanks!


----------



## KatyNora

josheli said:


> Here is another hat from:http://club.osinka.ru/topic-72491?&start=435. It has the instructions, again in Russian. I have been wanting to make an "ice cream cone hat" but couldn't find any info that came close to this. Any one out there that knows?
> From I get you need to increase on one side while decreasing on the other to get the spiral. So knit 4 rows, purl 4 rows then increase (?many) at the start and then decrease the same at the end. There must be some math equation in here in that you do the increases and dec on such and such a row, right?


Last week, just after I had joined Paradise, I was at Goodwill and found a book called Knitting for Peace, by Betty Christiansen (2006). It's about various community/charity knitting projects, past and present, from Red Cross war efforts right up to now. In it, there's a pattern for a Swirled Ski Cap from Caps for Kids, a subgroup of the Craft Yarn Council's Warm Up America! Foundation. Except that it's child-sized, it looks like it's identical to the Russian one you posted, josheli. The book and pattern are copyrighted so I don't think I'm allowed to post copies here, but I checked Amazon.com and found it there for around $8. I think it's well worth it. Hope this helps. :-D


----------



## josheli

Thank you KatyNora. The exact pattern you speak of is posted as a free pattern on their site. If you look through these posts you will find it.


----------



## loretolady

josheli.....Can you sent me the pattern for the spiral hat

[email protected] you Ellie


----------



## northmain

I have a pattern very similar but without the ribbed band-it is a plymouth yarn design studio pattern-spiral hat and socks-you can probably find on their website-hope this helps


----------



## Cin

I love that hat! But Russian? I'm doomed!


----------



## BarbaraL

josheli said:


> Here is another hat from:http://club.osinka.ru/topic-72491?&start=435. It has the instructions, again in Russian. I have been wanting to make an "ice cream cone hat" but couldn't find any info that came close to this. Any one out there that knows?
> From I get you need to increase on one side while decreasing on the other to get the spiral. So knit 4 rows, purl 4 rows then increase (?many) at the start and then decrease the same at the end. There must be some math equation in here in that you do the increases and dec on such and such a row, right?


  I pressed the translate button and the result was comedy ... no sense at all as to what to do, and a lot of laffs included in the misinterpretation of words. I didn't try Chrome but I think google translated it the same as Chrome would.


----------



## BarbaraL

This is lovely but looks more delicate than the sturdy looking original, which has the feel of a ski hat. But probably smart knitters can extrapolate using other yarn for a closer match to the orig photo. Thanks for this.


----------



## josheli

BarbaraL and Cin if you go back to page 4 of this thread you will find the English version for the Diagonal Hat


----------



## trainmaster

maybe this pattern will help 
http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/kpatt04.htm


----------



## trainmaster

I found a great one, no pattern but maybe we can figuer it out
http://www.amazon.com/Neff-Mens-Cone-Beanie-Blue/dp/B004LZ8566%3FSubscriptionId%3D19BAZMZQFZJ6G2QYGCG2%26tag%3Dsquid1008445-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB004LZ8566


----------



## BarbaraL

Hi thanx I wrote that b4 I went thru the whole thread wherein there were so many links from a generous poster, so I am now armed with several patterns. I love spirals so I look forward to working on several of these. Thanks again.


----------



## trainmaster

trainmaster said:


> maybe this pattern will help
> http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/kpatt04.htm


----------



## dashponydriver

trainmaster said:


> trainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this pattern will help
> http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/kpatt04.htm
Click to expand...

I love your hat. The raised ribs really make it. Those don't really show in the photos with the pattern you provided. Is that the exact pattern that you used for your grey hat? It's very cute. I know some folks are doing them like a DQ type ice cream cone with a cherry on top...but there are a lot of possibilities!


----------



## BarbaraL

trainmaster said:


> I found a great one, no pattern but maybe we can figuer it out
> http://www.amazon.com/Neff-Mens-Cone-Beanie-Blue/dp/B004LZ8566%3FSubscriptionId%3D19BAZMZQFZJ6G2QYGCG2%26tag%3Dsquid1008445-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB004LZ8566


Ah-dorable, thanks.


----------



## rogmankir

Just pulled up the website, too. And clicked on the "translate" button... Personally I couldn't knit a hat from the translation, but it was good for a laugh! My favorite was, "but if you just take the volume of the head, get a free hat."


----------



## trainmaster

trainmaster said:


> I found a great one, no pattern but maybe we can figuer it out
> http://www.amazon.com/Neff-Mens-Cone-Beanie-Blue/dp/B004LZ8566%3FSubscriptionId%3D19BAZMZQFZJ6G2QYGCG2%26tag%3Dsquid1008445-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB004LZ8566


----------



## dashponydriver

Adorable and love the texture on the cone. The fluffy white yarn is terrific! So, what pattern did you actually use? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## glacy1

dashponydriver said:


> Adorable and love the texture on the cone. The fluffy white yarn is terrific! So, what pattern did you actually use? Thanks for sharing!


I want to try this too!


----------



## BrattyPatty

That is really awesome! Your work is fantastic!


----------



## hannabavaria

Seen a Snail Hat pattern in a k zine, that could be interpreted as soft serve ice cream.--google?


----------



## kimmyz

MaryE. said:


> There are a number of patterns on-line for spiral hats, some more complex than others. The spiral is very easy in the round.
> Here are links to some that I've saved to my hard drive:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirly-hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-hat-3
> http://stringinmotion.blogspot.com/2008/04/hurricane-hat-copyright-sunshineknits.html
> http://www.marniemaclean.com/patterns/Nautilus/
> http://darnknitanyway.com/blog/?p=1321
> http://littletheorem.blogspot.com/search/label/hat (scroll down to the bottom of the page)
> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/astana/astana_1.html
> http://www.dailyknitter.com/knitting/swirl-hat-knitting-pattern/
> http://ambercake.blogspot.com/2007/01/baby-sherbet-swirl-knit-hat-pattern.html
> http://www.sheepytimeknits.com/knit/Patterns/swirlhat.pdf
> This one more closely resembles the hat you have pictured: http://www.cu-needleworks.com/Patterns/Hats/Silk_garden_spiral/silk_garden_spiral.pdf
> I have some more that are in .pdf format that I'd have to search for by name in order to give you the links. Almost all the hats have spiral, swirl or swirly in the title if you'd like to Google for them. I was fascinated by the swirl and found a lot of them. Many of the patterns are listed on Ravelry. If you don't have a membership, it's free and you need one to download patterns.


MaryE, thanks so much for all these links! Many wonderful patterns here.


----------



## glacy1

I think this is the pattern you are looking for.

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/jun07_skicap.html


----------



## hannabavaria

hannabavaria said:


> Seen a Snail Hat pattern in a k zine, that could be interpreted as soft serve ice cream.--google?


OK, I found it: VOGUEknitting, winter 2008/09, p. 32, Meg Swansen EZ's Snail Hat

http://www.vogueknitting.com


----------



## kiwi girl

Your spiral hat is so cute. Hope you can post the instructions for it


----------



## banester

I am making one of the hats like in the picture. On the knit rows I increase on the end with the beginning tail and decrease on the opposite end. Only on the knit rows. This gives it the spiral effect when sewn up. I would love to have a copy of the pattern for this hat as I am trying to copy off of a hat I picked up at a yard sale.


----------



## Bubba24

I have a pattern for this hat found on www.theknittingspace.com
Your hat came out great. Love it.


----------



## PatBrown

This is on Ravelry - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


----------



## juerobinson433

I have knitted this pattern but from memory it comes out small about a prem baby. I will be doing it again but will knit with larger needles 
June


----------



## juerobinson433

That is the one I did but would do the adult one next time to see how it comes out use straight needles
June


----------



## WaterFall

josheli said:


> Diagonal Ski cap from craft yarn council Caps for Kids
> 
> Swirled Ski Cap
> 
> (courtesy of Caps for Kids)
> Materials (see note):
> 3.5 ozs. 4-ply worsted-weight yarn, Main Color
> 3.5 ozs. 4-ply worsted-weight yarn, Contrasting Color
> Size 8 Knitting Needles
> Cap
> Cast on 30 (child) or 40 (adult) stitches:
> 
> Row 1: Knit.
> Row 2: Purl 1st two stitches together (tog), purl to last stitch. Knit twice in last stitch.
> Row 3: Knit.
> Row 4: Purl 1st two stitches tog, purl to last stitch, knit twice in last stitch.
> Row 5: Knit.
> Row 6: Repeat Row 4.
> Change Color
> Row 7: Purl.
> Row 8: Knit 1st two stitches tog, knit to last stitch, knit twice in last stitch.
> Row 9: Purl.
> Row 10: Repeat Row 8.
> Row 11: Purl.
> Row 12: Repeat Row 8.
> Repeat these 12 rows 7 times (9). Cast off. Pick up 86 (108) stitches on bottom or piece. Knit one, Purl one for 20 (30 Rows with Main Color yarn, sew up side seam, gathering top together. Make pom-pom and sew to top.
> 
> You may pick up stitches on double pointed needles or a circular needle to knit the rib on the bottom of the cap.
> 
> Note: This amount of yarn will make 2 caps. If you want a solid color cap you just need one skein of yarn. For a Rainbow Cap (multi-colored effect): Add different colors on knit rows and white on purl rows.
> 
> ©2007 Craft Yarn Council of America


very nice


----------



## brdlvr27

Would also like the translated to English pattern


----------



## Nanamel14

Cute hat


----------



## knitnut

I have a pattern I am making now...same type..
Try craft yarn council...swirled ski cap.. just what you want...
I am using two colors...


----------



## lyteyz

I found a written pattern for this hat (in English): http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/jun07_skicap.html

I hope this helps. I love this hat. So cute.


----------



## Pealark

Beautiful hat. Love that color.


----------

